# her new black robe



## 70_GTO_JUDGE (Dec 8, 2010)

A judge without her stripes :cool


----------



## 70_GTO_JUDGE (Dec 8, 2010)

The car was originally pepper green with green interior, I just couldn't restore the car in those colors, I dont look good in green and dont really care if it hurts the value. I had a black 70 GTO in high school, thats why I chose black. I hate black cars but thats not the point.

The car has a new suspension front to rear including steering box, upgraded hurst shifter for dependability. nice new Holley on a fresh rebuilt date coded but not matching numbers block. 

Getting new painless wire harness and dynamat before interior install.

VOE..........I'm looking for the best setup, a must have. :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Beautiful........


----------



## Pat68HO (Sep 14, 2013)

70_GTO_JUDGE said:


> The car was originally pepper green with green interior, I just couldn't restore the car in those colors, I dont look good in green and dont really care if it hurts the value. I had a black 70 GTO in high school, thats why I chose black. I hate black cars but thats not the point.
> 
> The car has a new suspension front to rear including steering box, upgraded hurst shifter for dependability. nice new Holley on a fresh rebuilt date coded but not matching numbers block.
> 
> ...


Black is beautiful! :cool
Looks awesome so far... those Judge stripes are really going to pop on the black! 

BTW, my '68 was originally verdoro green with gold interior and black vinyl top before it was changed to it's current triple black.


----------



## cole455 (Mar 29, 2008)

I really like pepper green but I also like gto's in black. My car was originally pepper green. It's now ultra rare orbit orange 

The cars are meant to be enjoyed, glad you painted it the color YOU wanted.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Beautiful car. Love the black.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Soooo, what color stripes are you going with?

Honestly the green stripes would look amazing against the black. I'm wondering if that was ever available like that from the factory?

Beautiful car btw!


----------



## Pat68HO (Sep 14, 2013)

For Starlight Black, it looks like the default stripes were yellow/red/blue:

1970 GTO Specifications - UltimateGTO.com

But I'm with you Alky, I think the green/white/yellow would look incredible on the black. Maybe you could special order what ever color stripes you wanted back in 1970...


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Car looks awesome!
It is interesting how people react to different car colors. I personally think Pepper Green is one of the best colors on a 70 Judge; just love the look!

The only VOE reproduction is the one from Waldron's Exhaust.

I owned the company back when we worked with Tom Hand to begin producing them.
They're expensive to build, but I love that system!


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

How can you say that they all look great..:banghead:


----------



## 70_GTO_JUDGE (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments!!!


----------



## 70_GTO_JUDGE (Dec 8, 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 70_GTO_JUDGE (Dec 8, 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 70_GTO_JUDGE (Dec 8, 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 70_GTO_JUDGE (Dec 8, 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 70_GTO_JUDGE (Dec 8, 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 70_GTO_JUDGE (Dec 8, 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 70_GTO_JUDGE (Dec 8, 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 70_GTO_JUDGE (Dec 8, 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 70_GTO_JUDGE (Dec 8, 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 70_GTO_JUDGE (Dec 8, 2010)

ALKYGTO said:


> Soooo, what color stripes are you going with?
> 
> Honestly the green stripes would look amazing against the black. I'm wondering if that was ever available like that from the factory?
> 
> Beautiful car btw!


Not sure which stripes if any at this point, I never liked the stripes but she is the real deal...Never understood why someone clone a judge, The GTO is a beautiful car.

I have thought about all four color schemes though and have thought about having a custom color set made in flat black with a hint of her pepper green or the orange.:smile2:


----------

